# Help a CC Newbie



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Heya fellas,

For a while now I've been into smaller cigars. Right now I've been looking for cigars around 4.5" x 43 or so. Most commonly called a petite corona. The NC market has quite a few, but it does seem some what wasteful since you can find the same cigar in a larger size for less.

I'm not sure why but it just occurred to me that I was forgetting a whole market for cigars, CC ofc. And most commonly they do tend to be thinner (corona sizes) as opposed to NC's which have larger ring gauges (robusto sizes).

So I was wondering what CC's you recommend that are around 4.5" x 43 or so.

I haven't tried too many CC's, 2 to be exact. Both were excellent. My fav I had so far was the RyJ Short Churchill. So naturally I was looking at some RyJ cigars, and they have a "ROMEO REGALIAS DE LONDRES" which is 4.5" x 40 which is pretty good, and also a "ROMEO MILLE FLEURS" which is 5" x 42. Anyone recommend these?

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

the 5" x 42 seems to be a common size. Here's some cigars I've found in that size. It's just a tad longer than I wanted, but it is a bit thinner so that's okay.

ROMEO MILLE FLEURS - $2.75 ea.
PARTAGAS MILLE FLEURS - $3.00 ea.
HOYO CORONATIONS TUBOS - $3.50 ea.
FONSECA COSACOS - $3.50 ea.
PUNCH ROYAL SELECTION No.12 - $4.15 ea.
BOLIVAR PETIT CORONAS - $4.15 ea.
HUPMAN PETIT CORONAS - $4.15 ea.
MONTECRISTO No.4 - $5.00 ea.
COHIBA SIGLO II - $8.00 ea.

Just some cigars I picked out.

Those RyJ and Partagas seem very affordable.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> the 5" x 42 seems to be a common size. Here's some cigars I've found in that size. It's just a tad longer than I wanted, but it is a bit thinner so that's okay.
> 
> ROMEO MILLE FLEURS - $2.75 ea.
> PARTAGAS MILLE FLEURS - $3.00 ea.
> ...


You are looking at a GREAT RG
I have all listed below
Some are a little shorted, but worth a look
*
Ramone Allones Small Club Corona,,
Party Petit Coronas
Party Corona Senior*
*Upmann Corona Major
HDM Coronas
HDM Palmas Extra
PLPC
Vegas Robiana Famosos*
*Trin Reyes*
*San Cristobal El Principe*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> You are looking at a GREAT RG
> I have all listed below
> Some are a little shorted, but worth a look
> *
> ...


I'll definitely second choices # 1, 4, 7, and 8. The Trini Reyes are great but getting up there in price. Enjoy your journey. :hail:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i am in love with the monte no. 4's. smoking great ROTT and will only get better. I will need to buy a box soon at the rate i'm smoking them.

I have a young box of RyJ mille fluers (march '10) and had one to see where it was at, wayy too ammoniated i put it out after smoking an inch of it so really can't say how it tastes.

I've had the party mille fluers and PCE's, both good sticks but the ones i had, had a little age. 

trini reyes are the bomb get some because they're not that expensive right now and are awesome.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great post Cory. I've kind of been wondering the same thing lately and I'm interested to see the replies that come in to this post.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> You are looking at a GREAT RG
> I have all listed below
> Some are a little shorted, but worth a look
> *
> ...


Wasn't able to find any Ramone Allones, they sold out.

I asume Party is Partagas?  They don't have either of those 2, but they have the Corona Junior Tubos and the Mille Fleurs. The reviews I read from google seemed to be not so great in the RyJ favor, but these got some decent reviews.

HDM Palmas Extra is very affordable, though a bit longer than I wanted.

Right now I'm considering the Partagas Mille Fleurs.

By the way, how long would I have to age these? I've read CC are best when aged 2-3 years. And you should age them atleast 3 months before smoking.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Wasn't able to find any Ramone Allones, they sold out.
> 
> I asume Party is Partagas?  They don't have either of those 2, but they have the Corona Junior Tubos and the Mille Fleurs. The reviews I read from google seemed to be not so great in the RyJ favor, but these got some decent reviews.
> 
> ...


Like the movie says,,"you've got mail"


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Wasn't able to find any Ramone Allones, they sold out.
> 
> I asume Party is Partagas?  They don't have either of those 2, but they have the Corona Junior Tubos and the Mille Fleurs. The reviews I read from google seemed to be not so great in the RyJ favor, but these got some decent reviews.
> 
> ...


I would pass on the Mille Fleurs and Coronas Jr.
All mentioned smoke well ROTT,,given some "rest"


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I would pass on the Mille Fleurs and Coronas Jr.
> All mentioned smoke well ROTT,,given some "rest"


ROTT?

Was hoping those RyJ and Partagas Mille Fleurs would be good, very attractive prices and I only got about $60.00 - $75.00 to spend at the moment. Only bummer would be if I had to age them for months before I could enjoy them.

Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales seem very affordable. Though according to another site, these and RyJ Mille Fleurs are machine made? It says the Partagas Mille Fleurs are hand made.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you like in a cigar? Answer that I'll try to help with some recommendations.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

ROTT - Right Off The Truck


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Tarks said:


> What do you like in a cigar? Answer that I'll try to help with some recommendations.


Generally I lean towards more fuller bodied cigars, though lately I've been more into Medium smokes. Smaller sizes I am looking for, as I don't have the patience for larger cigars due to my anxiety. I'm not really great yet at picking out specific flavors like "woody" or "earthy".

Last one I was looking at is Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales, and it says the last factory code is "TEB SEP 08".

Only problem is on this site I read a lot of these Mille Fleurs I was looking at are machine made...

So basically I'm looking for something affordable, nice tobacco flavor, around 4.5" - 5" by 40 to 45 rg.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ROTT I love the Hoyo Palma Extras. 
Can't go wrong with the Boli PC or RASCC either. 


ENJOY!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Generally I lean towards more fuller bodied cigars, though lately I've been more into Medium smokes. Smaller sizes I am looking for, as I don't have the patience for larger cigars due to my anxiety. I'm not really great yet at picking out specific flavors like "woody" or "earthy".
> 
> Last one I was looking at is Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales, and it says the last factory code is "TEB SEP 08".
> 
> ...


The PPCE is a better than the Mille Fleurs

Other good *affordable *smokes would be
San Cristobal El Principe
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
HDM Palmas Extra 
HDM Coronas
Upmann Corona Major
Upmann Petit Corona

good luck


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are on a budget I definitely would suggest the Partagas Mille Fleurs.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

FYI, nothing in Cuba is machine made anymore, with the exception of JLP's.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tarks said:


> FYI, nothing in Cuba is machine made anymore, with the exception of JLP's.


ahhhhh, another good inexpensive stick.....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If price is the determining factor then I would recommend the following.

1) Hoyo Palmas Extra - Awesome cigar and one of my favorites. For the price you can't beat these, IMO. A milder cigar with dominate sweet woody notes.

2) Partagas Shorts - Another awesome cigar. Medium to medium/full bodied. This little cigar packs lots of spice (for me) with lots of earthyness to it.

3) Boli Corona Jr - Same vitola as the Party Shorts. Full bodied and one of my favorites from the Boli line. Earthy with hints of coffee and a subtle sweetness in the background.

I would stay away from the RyJ and Partagas Mille Fleurs. They are ok at best. If you really want to give one a try I recommend the RyJ's. But again, two different cigars so taste is subjective. The Partagas Mille Fleurs are stronger, harsher with lots of raw tobacco notes while the RyJ Mille Fleurs have dominant floral notes to them and are a much milder cigar. Both need at least a year rest.

I am not a fan of anything Upmann so I can't recommend them. 

The PLPC's are a fantastic cigar! They kind of remind me of the Hoyo Palmas Extra with the woody sweetness with spice in background. Awesome cigar!

The PPCE and the Super Partagas are other cigars in my daily rotation. I enjoy both. I find that the PPCE is the stronger of the 2 with lots of leather and dark, rich notes. The Super Partagas is much the same but lighter with hints of cream (if you smoke them slow). 

I hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cory- 

I'm with Scott and Al. The Boli PC's and RASSC are perfect if you don't want to wait.

My .02 on the Party MF's is to pass on them. I bought 2 boxes, each from different vendors, and had draw issues on the majority of them. I bought them because of the price point and have regretted it. 

Good luck - Jeff


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Tarks said:


> If price is the determining factor then I would recommend the following.
> 
> 1) Hoyo Palmas Extra - Awesome cigar and one of my favorites. For the price you can't beat these, IMO. A milder cigar with dominate sweet woody notes.
> 
> ...


Those Hoyo Palmas Extras do look good, and are a great price. A bit bigger than I wanted though. Didn't want to go much higher than 5".

Partagas Shorts are out of stock everywhere I look.

Boliva's are deff on my to try list, but out of my price range at the moment.

Those PLPC's look great. I can only find a 50 count box though, for around $200.00 9with shipping).

Another newbie question though. Do the blends vary between sizes for brands? Or are they the same. Thats something that has always confused me.

Thanks for all the help guys, appreciate it.:yo:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

One cigar I recently found that caught my eye was H. Upmann Regalias. 5" x 42. $82.00 shipped.

"One of the best Petit Coronas available, mellow, rounded but not too mild. They are complex and rich with sweet cocoa and vanilla flavours and that classic Cuban twang. Outstanding from beginning to end."

Only concern is it may be too mild, but it does have some favorable reviews.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, blends vary between vitolas within a brand.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Yes, blends vary between vitolas within a brand.


Ah thanks. Clears a lot of things up.

This is what I'm considering right now based on some recommendations and whatnot. I'm really considering the H. Upmanns. They got good reviews and were 92 rated (who rates these? idk?). Those Bolivars certainly look good, will have to try those some time.

Juan Lopez Petit Coronas - 5" x 42 - $88.00 (25)
H. Upmann Regalias - 5" x 42 - $82.00 (25) [92 rated]
Bolivar Petit Coronas - 5" x 42 - $96.00 (25) [93 rated]
Diplomaticos No. 4 - 5" x 42 - $106.00 (25) [91 rated]
Fonseca Cosacos - 5 1/4" x 42 - $99.00 (25) [92 rated]
Montecristo No. 4 - 5" x 42 - $113.00 (25) [90 rated]
Party Petit Coronas Especiales - 5 1/6" x 42 - $78.00 (25)
Punch Coronations - 5" x 42 - $105.00 (25)

I also saw some RyJ Petite Corona's for around $100.00, but they said they recommend atleast 5 years of age! A site which has CC reviews also said the Boli Petit Coronas should have atleast 4-6 year of aging on them.

Should be fun to try some CC's though. Before I was considering some NC's. Padron Delicias Maduro, 4.9" x 46 $75.00 (25), or Punch London Club Maduro, 5" x 40 $40.00 (25).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

From the list there are 3 cigars that are without doubt, heads and leaps above the rest. They are the Dip 4, Monte 4 and the Boli PC. The rest aren't even in the same ball park with the exception of the Juan Lopez (I have never had).


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I would pass on the Mille Fleurs and ronas Jr.
> All mentioned smoke well ROTT,,given some "rest"


Different taste? Different experience -- I love the Party Mille Fleurs, have lots of them.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

McCleod said:


> Different taste? Different experience -- I love the Party Mille Fleurs, have lots of them.


In your opinion how do the Party Mille Fleurs compare to the Party Petit Coronas Especials?



Tarks said:


> From the list there are 3 cigars that are without doubt, heads and leaps above the rest. They are the Dip 4, Monte 4 and the Boli PC. The rest aren't even in the same ball park with the exception of the Juan Lopez (I have never had).


Bolivars may be leading now. I haven't heard anything bad about any Bolivar cigar yet. The reviews do seem to be about even for both the Bolivars and H Upmanns.

My only concern is how long do I need to age these you think?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If you think that the "cc" world is going to be a long term thing for you then I would say smoke as much as you can now with little to no age. You can get a good feel for what cigars you like and don't like with little to no age. I consider age to be 5+ years. Rest is 5- years. Once you get a handle on what your smoking then consider aging.

When I first started out seriously, I would buy boxes and smoke them ROTT. If they were good I would continue to smoke them, if not then I would put them away and revisit them every month or so. Over time you will get a good feel for certain cigars that will rest/age well. At a point you will also find the peak of a cigar. It's a long process, so I've been told. I generally don't age my cigars due to the fact that my purchases are about equal to my smoking (3 cigars/day) on average.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Ah thanks. Clears a lot of things up.
> 
> This is what I'm considering right now based on some recommendations and whatnot. I'm really considering the H. Upmanns. They got good reviews and were 92 rated (who rates these? idk?). Those Bolivars certainly look good, will have to try those some time.
> 
> ...


Cory,If you hold off on the Fonseca,,, I can help you make an *informed *decision. Also the Punch have been very lack luster IMO. There are better offerings for the $$$..
Life's a journey..........


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Cory,If you hold off on the Fonseca,,, I can help you make an *informed *decision. Also the Punch have been very lack luster IMO. There are better offerings for the $$$..
> Life's a journey..........


Okay cool. Appreciate all your help 

I think my top 3 at the moment are:

1. H. Upmann Regalias - 5" x 42 - $82.00 (25) [92 rated]
2. Bolivar Petit Coronas - 5" x 42 - $96.00 (25) [93 rated]
3. Party Petit Coronas Especiales - 5 1/6" x 42 - $78.00 (25)

Bolivars are probably what I want to try most. The Upmanns are a bit cheaper and the reviews are surprisingly even with Bolivar. Its all a matter of taste, so nothing to do but try it.

Figured I'd split a box with my father. 

On a side note. I got these 2 Cohiba Maduro's that we've had for like 2 years or something. I think they may be a Cohiba Genio Maduro 5. Its that same 5 1/2" size and its a little bigger than a 50 RG. Other than that I got 1 other CC, which is a RyJ Short Churchill. I may have the RyJ Short Churchill or a Padron 1926 40th Maduro that I've had for quite some time on my birthday or something.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like your choices but would also explore the Hoyo Palma Extra in the near future. Great price, great stick. 
I am absolutely in love with the Boli PC's though and am glad you are getting them, and at a great price.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

You won't be disappointed with the Boli PCs.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

scottw said:


> I like your choices but would also explore the Hoyo Palma Extra in the near future. Great price, great stick.
> I am absolutely in love with the Boli PC's though and am glad you are getting them, and at a great price.


+1, The Hoyo Palmas Extra and Corona are in my regular rotation...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a great thread! Lots of good suggestions. I love the smaller RG CC's. In fact, I just took a chance and ordered a box of Super Partagas. Can't lose for 65 bucks! (Hopefully)

Cory, where do you get Padron Delicias for 75 dollars? I love those, and that's a great price. Thanks...... Bro, our Sox are suffering this year bigtime. Haven't seen so many injuries since '06.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Arnie said:


> This is a great thread! Lots of good suggestions. I love the smaller RG CC's. In fact, I just took a chance and ordered a box of Super Partagas. Can't lose for 65 bucks! (Hopefully)
> 
> Cory, where do you get Padron Delicias for 75 dollars? I love those, and that's a great price. Thanks...... Bro, our Sox are suffering this year bigtime. Haven't seen so many injuries since '06.


Cigars International. They are out of Padron for the next 4-6 weeks.

Cigarplace.biz has em even cheaper I've been told.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

So what is your next box going to be?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Coop D said:


> So what is your next box going to be?


Right now I'm leaning towards the H Upmann Regalias, due to reviews and price point. I'd like to try the Bolivars most, so they will probably be my next box once I get some more money.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Money is such a hold up on my cigar spending.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Cigars International. They are out of Padron for the next 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Cigarplace.biz has em even cheaper I've been told.


TampaHumidor has em for $85 and they are in stock now. Cigarplace is a good place as well for $69 but they are out of stock but you can put in a request for when they come in. I got my email for RP Edge Maduros that are in for $79.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Cigars International. They are out of Padron for the next 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Cigarplace.biz has em even cheaper I've been told.


I think he was looking for Cuban Cigars.:boom:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Cory,If you hold off on the Fonseca,,, I can help you make an *informed *decision. Also the Punch have been very lack luster IMO. There are better offerings for the $$$..
> Life's a journey..........


Awesome Al! Just got the 5er of the Fonseca's. They look and smell great! Thanks so much man, can't wait to give these a try!

:dance:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Al is the man. Ultra generous...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Awesome Al! Just got the 5er of the Fonseca's. They look and smell great! Thanks so much man, can't wait to give these a try!
> 
> :dance:


Now you can make an informed decision
Enjoy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Al is the man. Ultra generous...


A real prince a man amongst men!:smoke2:


----------

